# Kanger subtank drilled RBA



## DaRoach (3/6/15)

So i love my subtank but it just wasnt wicking the thicker juices and after seeing the rba section on the new sub box mini set and after a bit off googling i found that some people have drilled holes in thier rba sections.

So i bought an extra rba section and drilled it.

First i marked the position I positioned it quit low and closer to the deck.



I then put the barrel over a plastic brush handle to support it While drilling. I used a 2mm drill bit.






Then when it comes to wicking i Guess you need to use more and make sure its in front of the holes.
in my example i might have used too much



Vaping NCV FruLoops 80VG no prob on sx mini 390 F at 18 Jouls.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## devdev (3/6/15)

Interesting @DaRoach looks like a great solution.

I am also wondering where you managed to secure an additional RBA base from


----------



## MunG (3/6/15)

I think that is an awesome way to do it, let us know if it is working good

18 jouls, hahaha so thats 18watts per seconds ?

Also, it must be crappy to dril if you dont have the right tool


----------



## DaRoach (3/6/15)

devdev said:


> Interesting @DaRoach looks like a great solution.
> 
> I am also wondering where you managed to secure an additional RBA base from


I got the extra rba from Eciggies can remember the price but it was reasonable.An added bonus is rebuild all three of them and just just swop them out during the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaRoach (3/6/15)

MunG said:


> I think that is an awesome way to do it, let us know if it is working good
> 
> 18 jouls, hahaha so thats 18watts per seconds ?
> 
> Also, it must be crappy to dril if you dont have the right tool


This is actually the second one i drilled out the first one works like a charm no leaking ect but just keel in mind the juice is pritty thick at 80vg. I'll keep one stock for those 50 50 juices as it might flood.


----------



## MunG (3/6/15)

Maybe a 1mm or 1.5 might sit right in the right spot ?


----------



## DaRoach (3/6/15)

MunG said:


> Maybe a 1mm or 1.5 might sit right in the right spot ?


Probably right and it could be a good all rounder. 


MunG said:


> Maybe a 1mm or 1.5 might sit right in the right spot ?


All I has was a 2mm for wraping coils lol but you may be right that it would be a better all rounder at 1 to 1.5mm


----------



## MunG (3/6/15)

I will try it when i get another rda


----------



## DaRoach (3/6/15)

MunG said:


> I will try it when i get another rda


Here is a pic of the new rba section


I asume they will be available for purchace in the near future.


----------



## devdev (3/6/15)

Awesome Tx Roach. Gonna go get a few now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (5/6/15)

Well done seriously was wondering if I was ever going to use the RDA because of the wicking problem

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (5/6/15)

devdev said:


> Awesome Tx Roach. Gonna go get a few now


 
@devdev Where are you getting these from? I would really like to get them as well.


----------



## kimbo (5/6/15)

Lushen said:


> @devdev Where are you getting these from? I would really like to get them as well.


http://eciggies.co.za/RDA-RBA/RBA-COIL-Subtank-Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (5/6/15)

Thanks @kimbo I already have a spare that I ordered from them and dremelled it. It works fine, but I would much rather try the new version in the pics above. I am sure that will work flawlessly


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

Lushen said:


> Thanks @kimbo I already have a spare that I ordered from them and dremelled it. It works fine, but I would much rather try the new version in the pics above. I am sure that will work flawlessly



The new version is not available yet (except in the Subox kit). It might take a while (a month or two, if the previous ones were any indication) before the new ones will be sold separately - this will be done to make people buy the new kit instead of just upgrading their current tanks

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (10/6/15)

I bought a subtank mini from @andro and he was so kind to drill the RBA for me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/6/15)

Nicely done.

I think a 1.5mm hole will be enough to be generic with 50/50 & max VG. I'm sure the standard channels still work as well.

So tempting to mod a Subtank deck now but haven't had wicking issues on any of mine.


----------



## kimbo (10/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> I think a 1.5mm hole will be enough to be generic with 50/50 & max VG. I'm sure the standard channels still work as well.
> 
> So tempting to mod a Subtank deck now but haven't had wicking issues on any of mine.


These are 2mm 

I will wick it later to see what it does


----------



## Ashley A (10/6/15)

kimbo said:


> These are 2mm
> 
> I will wick it later to see what it does


Try with a few juices of different ratios and let us know if there's a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (10/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> Try with a few juices of different ratios and let us know if there's a difference.


50/50 VM Passion Peach wicking very very nice 

I will finish this tank and try some hight VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (10/6/15)

Do u think this will work for the lemo 2. This looks like the winning option for all rbas


----------



## kimbo (10/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> Try with a few juices of different ratios and let us know if there's a difference.



20/80 PG/VG DIY the tank struggle a bit to keep up at full air open and 25watt (you get that toasty taste when a dry hit is about to happen). But if you drop the power to 15watt it keeps up very nice. I think my wick might be to tight in the coil. But looks like the holes is a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (10/6/15)

kimbo said:


> 20/80 PG/VG DIY the tank struggle a bit to keep up at full air open and 25watt (you get that toasty taste when a dry hit is about to happen). But if you drop the power to 15watt it keeps up very nice. I think my wick might be to tight in the coil. But looks like the holes is a winner


I feel like there's no vapour at 15w in my Subtank, I need at least 20-30w. The about to dry hit taste comes at 35w or so. Guess the mini is somewhat different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/6/15)

Since the delta2 just looks to be a subtank like tank i want to drill my delta2 rba head also now


----------



## Ashley A (11/6/15)

ET said:


> Since the delta2 just looks to be a subtank like tank i want to drill my delta2 rba head also now


Don't see why it won't work. At least those are sold separately if it doesn't.


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/6/15)

This is my RBA base


----------



## free3dom (11/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> View attachment 29111
> This is my RBA base



I can see up her skirt

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I can see up her skirt



I know, it really gets the juices flowing

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (11/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> I know, it really gets the juices flowing


----------

